# 2009 BMW X6 with 2015 F15 iDrive Professional retrofit (NBT)



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

2016 OEM F15 (X5) headunit and screen (10.2" size) technology into 2009 BMW X6
BMW Live, ConnectedDrive (BMW Apps), handsfree, Bluetooth streaming, loss less music play, video in motion, 3D navigation, Touch controller and ECU...All the latest BMW gadgets in a nutshell. All fully integrated in the car as if it was a factory fit.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Interesting... that is a very impressive display custom mount. :thumbup:


----------

